# HR34 Extra Remote Control Setup



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the new HR34 and a extra RC65R remote control which I want to set up as a second remote control. I can't figure out how to program the second remote. When I go to menue guide and program remote it says RF. If I go to Reset remote it takes it back to IR. If I go to IR/RF set up and enter continue with RF as already programmed for the first remote there seems to be no way for me to enter the necessary codes to program the second remote. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Camman41 (Feb 1, 2007)

yatsco said:


> I have the new HR34 and a extra RC65R remote control which I want to set up as a second remote control. I can't figure out how to program the second remote. When I go to menue guide and program remote it says RF. If I go to Reset remote it takes it back to IR. If I go to IR/RF set up and enter continue with RF as already programmed for the first remote there seems to be no way for me to enter the necessary codes to program the second remote. Any help will be appreciated.


+1


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Once the receiver and first remote are in RF mode, leave them alone, just do the following on the second or third RF remote:

1. Dtv, AV1, or AV2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID#(RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr. Remote Master - it worked like a charm. You are indeed a MASTER. I appreciate your knowledge and assistance.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just got the HR34 installed this weekend and added it to my living room setup that already had 5 other receivers, and was VERY annoyed I could not set the HR34 to a custom IR codeset. I set it at RF for now, but I'm going to have to change my original DVR that uses IR codeset 1 ("DIRECTV") to use something like IR codeset 7 and then relearn the codeset to my universal remote and reprogram it...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

FWIW, I finally got harmony to add all 8 code sets to the public database. So a few confirm IR steps should be all you need to do for code 7. They also added all long press commands after 2 years of me submitting codes and begging them to do it (slo mo, skip to tick, etc.). If confirm IR doesn't work, try the HR20-700 profile instead, then confirm IR again. They may not have gotten all the codes into the HR34 profile yet (I haven't checked). The irony after my long battle with logitech is that I no longer personally use harmony remotes or DirecTV.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> FWIW, I finally got harmony to add all 8 code sets to the public database. So a few confirm IR steps should be all you need to do for code 7. They also added all long press commands after 2 years of me submitting codes and begging them to do it (slo mo, skip to tick, etc.). If confirm IR doesn't work, try the HR20-700 profile instead, then confirm IR again. They may not have gotten all the codes into the HR34 profile yet (I haven't checked). The irony after my long battle with logitech is that I no longer personally use harmony remotes or DirecTV.


I appreciate your efforts and will take advantage of those codes. Thanks!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

No problem. While they told me they did it, I have no easy way to test, so please report back with your results. But I do see the long press commands now if I add a new HR2x to someone else's account.


----------



## D1vad (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there a limit to the number of remotes the HR-34 will take? We've lost one, and I wanted to add two new ones, first one programed without issues, the next one doesn't....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a limit to the number of remotes the HR-34 will take? We've lost one, and I wanted to add two new ones, first one programed without issues, the next one doesn't....
Nope, you can program as many remotes to the HR34 as you want


----------

